# Lawn Drainage Question



## mar143agr (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello ....

I have a small low area in my yard that has poor drainage. After rain or even watering my grass I will get a small pool of water (2' by 2') that sits in this area for days before evaporating. I just need to move this water about 20 feet to an area in my front yard where it is pitched nicely and can disperse into my lawn. I want to install a simple french drain but I am not sure how to terminate it in my front yard. The water flow will not be strong so a pop up will not work. What other ways can I end this type of small drainage system?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 94Spartan (May 8, 2020)

You could run it to a crock of some size, and pump that out when it's full. I installed a drain around my garage which runs into a 30 gal crock. I pump it out with a small electric pump from HD for about $80. I've had it two years and it still runs. Even better would be to wire it to a float that pumps it out once it fills up.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

A cheap and easy option for such a small area might be a drill and fill. Make sure you won't hit any wires or pipes but you can buy an 18" auger bit (I think 7/8" or 1" diameter is perfect) and drill holes 12+ inches down and fill with sand. Sometimes in areas like that you can build up a layer that is very hard to penetrate and busting through it with a drill and filling with sand can quickly get water past that layer and off the surface. It might work great it might work okay but if you already have a drill, it's $25 + cost of sand and it might solve the issue.


----------

